# What driver do I need to get RK61 BT keyboard working?

## davidshen84

Hi,

I have a RK BT wireless keyboard. I can connect it to my Gentoo system, but nothing happens when I type. The device ID is 5c0a:0003, and lsusb shows:

```

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 5c0a:0003  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x5c0a 

  idProduct          0x0003 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 SINO WEALTH

  iProduct                2 USB KEYBOARD

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           59

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      1 Keyboard

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength      65

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Device

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.10

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     158

         Report Descriptors: 

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

I think I also need to configure a "Special HID driver" to get it working. But I just do not know which one, because it is not a common brand.

----------

## ChrisADR

Maybe is not the most sophisticated solution but building all the drivers as modules and then watching the logs may help you to identify the right one, then you can rebuild the kernel with all the extra modules 

Hope it helps,

----------

## kov_serg

 *Quote:*   

> I think I also need to configure a "Special HID driver" to get it working. But I just do not know which one, because it is not a common brand.

 

I have same keyboard. And it work perfect especially in vim. You should read keyboard instruction before start.

If you connect RK using USB you need press Fn+TAB to switch to USB mode and Fn+TAB again to switch back BT mode.

(In rare cases you could trap in hidden NumLock mode to leave it press Fn+6)

(In BT mode Fn+P start pairing, Fn+Q,Fn+W,Fn+E select pairing line)

(Also Fn+left Ctrl switch behaviour, Fn+Win lock keyboard) 

(And left Alt works differ than right Alt you can't hold left Alt but can hold right)

If you using BT connection you see different behaviour of F1-F12 so have to read this:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Apple_Keyboard

https://superuser.com/questions/79822/how-to-swap-the-fn-use-of-function-keys-on-an-apple-keyboard-in-linux

change behaviour on the fly

# echo 2 > /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode

or modify it in config

[/etc/conf.d/modules]

module_hid_apple_args="fnmode=2 iso_layout=0"

----------

